# Cases - Need Help! Got it narrowed down to 3!



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a Kindle 3 for Christmas. I knew ahead of time I was getting it, so I ordered a fabric case off of Etsy. It's really cute, but not really want I'm wanting. I guess I'll try and sell it on eBay. So, I've started my search for another one and read a lot of the threads here. I think I have it narrowed down to three. If anyone has any of these cases and can weigh in on the pros/cons, I would appreciate your feedback!

1. Oberon - I keep reading good things about this case. However, I'm concerned about weight and it is on the pricier side.

2. rooCase - This appears to be a nice case and has some nice features such as credit card slots, etc.

3. M-Edge Latitude - I'm leaning towards this one because it zips and seems the safest and has a pocket to store the charging cord.

Thanks in advance for your input!!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll never vote against an Oberon case. They are, without fail an amazing quality cover that is both beautiful and functional.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

My brief experience with a K3 and a Marware eco-flip case is that while the case is beautifully made, I do not like any encroachments on the controls. I find the case is too close to the right arrow bar for me to comfortably use it. If you think that might be a concern for you, look very closely at how the covers attach to the K3. The lighted K3 case leaves the controls with full access.

Here's my cover and the source of my irritation with it (otherwise I really like the case):









While it doesn't look close, it is close enough that I have to be very conscious of where my thumb rests on the case edge before daring to press the right arrow bar, else I hit enter instead.

Edit: I changed over to the JAVOedge book style cover yesterday to compare. As expected, the same issue arises with it relative to the right arrow bar, although it doesn't seem as pronounced as on the Marware eco-flip. Otoh, my daughter has the lighted Kindle cover. From an ergonomics perspective, that would be my choice as it leaves the K3 unfettered and has the built in light which is genius, imo.

I bought a Pathway eReader lite. It does a nice job but is too clunky for my tastes. I can't close the cover with it on and can't use it with the flip style case. Score another point for the lighted Kindle case.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I'll never vote against an Oberon case. They are, without fail an amazing quality cover that is both beautiful and functional.


I agree. I just got the Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine for Christmas and gave DH the Celtic Cross for his K2. The are beautifully handcrafted. Mine is the loveliest cover I've ever seen.


----------



## amalberti (Dec 26, 2010)

Are the Oberon cases heavy?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I have never thought my Oberon was heavy at all. I love my Chocolate Tree of Life!! Love it!!!

BTW: Welcome to KozysMom and amalberti!!


----------



## amalberti (Dec 26, 2010)

I am looking at the purple butterfly.  I want a cover that will fold back nicely when I read and isn't too heavy.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful!! There is a picture of a purple butterfly here (I brought over from another threaD)



Luvmy4brats said:


> My Butterfly has no creases at all, and I fold it back completely flat.


though I think that is with an older generation Kindle...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to Kindle Boards!  

Oberon's are incredibly well made and I think offer the best protection for the Kindle.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm a new Kindle owner and narrowed it down to just 2.
Oberon
M-Edge Latitude
I bought one of each.

I ordered them both the same day, got the M-Edge last week and still waiting for the Oberon. The Oberon had further distance to go to get here and the holiday(s) slowed things down just a bit. Regardless, M-Edge did ship a day before Oberon.

My impression of the Latitude with the new retention system is that it's very well constructed and will provide ample protection in all except the most extreme conditions ... like dropping it into a bucket of water or stepping on it with full weight. It's pretty dang sturdy and the retention system works REALLY well with the Kindle just snapping into place.

The M-Edge just reminds me of ... say ... a super nice and sturdy CD case for instance. Construction is top notch.

I expect the Oberon will serve me best at home. The Oberon appeals to me because it has character and charm and I LIKE the feel of leather. I anticipate that it will feel REALLY good in my hands at home, but I think the M-Edge Latitude will serve me best away from home. That is not to say that I wouldn't carry the Oberon around with me for any particular reason, except the M-Edge with the zipper, seals against intrusions better. At least that is my perception.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a Latitude for my K2 and it's a very well-made, good-looking, lightweight jacket.  It didn't work out for me because I read my Kindle on the subway, and I needed a jacket I could open with just one hand.  The Trip worked out better for me for that reason, but if I didn't need super-easy access to my Kindle, I would have kept the Latitude.  It was very protective, too, and perfect for traveling.


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Alot of great feedback!  Thanks!  Well now I have it narrowed down to 2!  LOL  The Oberon and the Latitude.  Tough decision!


----------



## lervin1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay, Ive been looking at all the options for a case cover and Im down to two also, this is a hard decision.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Never had a Latitude, but did once use an M Edge platform that was an excellent case.

However I do love the Oberons I've had (just two.. one for K2 and one for DX.  And eventually I'll be ordering an Oberon for my K3.  Temporarily using a Crazy Digital.

I take my Kindle everywhere I go and the Oberons were just great.  And I love touching and just looking at them too.


----------



## church11 (Oct 9, 2009)

My K3 Oberon weighs about 8 oz. Not heavy but substantial, and feels great, like a leather book. I've had 3 and loved them all. The ones with less tooling may be softer. My K3 da vinci is much softer than my tree of life and gingko. also the ginkgo was used fo 10 months and was much softer than the tree which wasolder ad hardly used. They reportedly get softer with age. I wouldn't like the latitude after the elegance of the oberon. put it in a case or bag for further protection.
I have a cyncronix stand on the back of my K which is great if you need to have it stand up, as in a restaurant. folds back, fits into almost any cover. see reviews at amazon and buy cheaper at ebay. A cheap pretty good tep case for 10-15 is the acase which has an adjustable stand. great for he price.


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

To those that own the Oberon cases ... how do you clip on a light? Can someone post a picture? Can you store the light inside the Oberon? Also where do you store your charging cord or do you just carry that seperately?

The more I look and read, the more confused I get! Last night I found a small Vera Bradley Hipster that you can store your K3 in naked and it fits perfectly. There is a pocket for the cord too. But, then when I use my K3 I would have to use without a cover. Do many of you use yours without a cover? I don't think I will go this route, but thought it was cute only because I love the VB product.

When it comes down to it, I just want a good case that will protect my K3 that is functional and will store a light if I choose to purchase one later and possibly the cord. Although, the cord isn't as important as the light.

Thanks again for all the great input! I've become addicted to this website! 

Cyndi

P.S. I checked Oberon's website and they are closed until January 10th.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Kozysmom... all good questions. You seem to be thoroughly researching this so to get the cover you will love!! 

I don't carry my cord with me as the charge lasts soo long. Periodically I charge my Kindle at night... and that has worked well for me. As for a light, I usually keep a clip on by my bed for reading at night and have not needed one during the day. But I have a spare in my car and If necessary I could just pop that into my purse. If you want a cover with a light attached you should look at the Amazon cover with built in light. or M-Edge has a cover with a pocket for it's M-Edge e-Luminator light. 

I also have a Borsa Bella 'travel bag' which holds my covered kindle and has an outside pocket where I can store my cord and light.  That works well when I go visit my mom.


----------

